# Warnungen ausschalten



## LoMo (22. Februar 2005)

Hi, (ich schon wieder *g*)

Weiss jemand wie man diese Warnungen ausschaltet ?



> Notice: Undefined index: user in C:\Programme\Apache Group\Apache2\htdocs\log_in.php on line 5



mfg lomo


----------



## the-conqueror (22. Februar 2005)

```
error_reporting(E_NOTICE);
```
mehr info's -->
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.error-reporting.php


----------



## Timbonet (22. Februar 2005)

1. Das ist keine Warnung.
2. Mit einem sauberen Programmierstil tritt die Meldung nicht auf.


----------



## LoMo (22. Februar 2005)

ok alles klar. danke


----------

